# Homemade rod holders



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anyone made their own rodholders? 

I'm thinking of making (2) triple, gimbal mounted clusters, so I can troll 6 rods at a time - three from each side. I troll for walleye with in-line boards, dipseys & flat lines. Do I really need adjustability, or could I stagger each holder & weld them to a base plate at a predetermined angle? 

This time of the year I have more time than money, plus it won't cost me anything to make them.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

thats what we did I can't get pictures we sold them with the boat I will look may be they are in some fishing pictures ,,I welded 1 1/2 stainless sch 40 pipe to a 1/2 X4 piece of stainless plate it was heavy but we left it on the boat all time it worked for us ..If I were going to do it again I would make it out of food process pipe it is schedule 5 or aluminum pipe or conduit


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

For inlines I want the rods as high as possible, and for dipsy's and jet's I want them as low as possible. So I guess adjustability would be very important for me. Also, when using dipsy's and flatlines, I like to have them spread apart as mush as I can get them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I like to have the ability to adjust my triple trees, both vertically and horizontally. I set them differently depending on whether I'm trolling Dipsys, flatlining, or pulling boards.

Different strokes for different folks. When ShortDrift fishes out of my boat, the first thing he does is change the angles of the holders on his side of the boat, and I do the same when I fish out of his boat.

I suppose it's not a necessity, but it sure is nice to be able to do so.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Years ago I had the yearning to troll but not the budget for all the equipment needed. I made and several friends made simple 1 1/2" PVC holders. They worked for several years and a couple of the guys (tightwads) still use them. Cheap way to go but cumbersome and not at all adjustable


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote from EZMARC - They worked for several years and a couple of the guys (tightwads) still use them. Cheap way to go but cumbersome and not at all adjustable[/QUOTE]

Hey now... I like to think of it as being economically aware. I made some out of 1-1/2 PVC. Improved on your low end design (model 001) by using multiple angle fittings, (90, 60, 45 degree) for heights adjustment and drilled multiple holes for swivel ability. My improved model, the BM1001, held up well and got the job done. My motivation was that I was trying to not spend more money on accessories than my boat was worth. Of course they are not as versatile as some tite locks or cisco brand but making them kept me out of the bars. I actually bought two tite locks and did not install them last year. I better put them on the boat this spring as I already paid for them and the boat is running good.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, when the gas prices keep going and my boat keeps getting smaller due to my fixed retirement income getting smaller and smaller I may be back to using them myself. Whatever works as long as your out there.

My 001 models were pretty crude but a roll of duct tape and a couple tees with stabilizing legs and bungee cords made them work pretty good. A friend with a Sportcraft really went hawgwild with his and they even looked good.


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Till the dipsy pull causes the PVC crack and break and your rod and reel hit the water. Strength and adjust ability are more important to me than cost. Int the long run tou will be way ahead.
Chris


----------

